# How install yii2 on FreeBSD



## Tondi (Mar 9, 2017)

How install and configuration  yii2 framework on FreeBSD 11.


----------



## Tondi (Mar 9, 2017)

How install mvc framework lika yii2, codeigniter, laravel or the others on freebsd?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2017)

Please don't ask the same thing multiple times. Threads merged.


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 10, 2017)

It also helps not to assume that we all know what you're talking about. For example, even though I'm pretty familiar with the way things work on FreeBSD I do most of my development using either Java or ASP.NET, therefor my expertise on PHP frameworks is quite limited. As such it would help to mention that yii2 is just that 

So I looked it up and noticed that it even has an installation guide. I'd follow that one.

As to FreeBSD: First thing you can do is search the Ports collection. For example like this:


```
root@feliner:/usr/ports # make search name=yii2
root@feliner:/usr/ports #
```
As you can see: no results. However, yii did give me something:


```
root@feliner:/usr/ports # make search name=yii
Port:   yii-1.1.17
Path:   /usr/ports/www/yii
Info:   High-performance component-based PHP framework
Maint:  ports@FreeBSD.org
B-deps:
R-deps: freetype2-2.7.1 gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1_1 indexinfo-0.2.6 jpeg-turbo-1.5.1 kbproto-1.0.7 libICE-1.0.9_1,1 libSM-1.2.2_3,1 libX11-1.6.5,1 libXau-1.0.8_3 libXaw-1.0.13,2 libXdmcp-1.1.2 libXext-1.3.3_1,1 libXmu-1.1.2_3,1 libXp-1.0.3,1 libXpm-3.5.12 libXt-1.1.5,1 libltdl-2.4.6 libmcrypt-2.5.8_3 libpthread-stubs-0.3_6 libxcb-1.12 libxml2-2.9.4 pcre-8.40 pecl-memcache-3.0.8_1 php56-5.6.30 php56-dom-5.6.30 php56-gd-5.6.30 php56-mcrypt-5.6.30 php56-pdo-5.6.30 php56-session-5.6.30 php56-soap-5.6.30 php56-zlib-5.6.30 png-1.6.28 printproto-1.0.5 t1lib-5.1.2_4,1 xextproto-7.3.0 xproto-7.0.31
WWW:    http://www.yiiframework.com/
```
As such the best way to install this is using `# cd /usr/ports/www/yii && make install clean`, or maybe using a program such as Portmaster: `# portmaster www/yii`, this should also work.

But if you're looking for version 2 then I guess your only option at this time is to install things manually, you can follow my link to the installation guide.


----------



## uzsolt (Mar 11, 2017)

You can find Kohana in port tree as www/kohana. You can install with `pkg install kohana`.


----------



## Tondi (Mar 14, 2017)

thanks for education


----------

